# A Different Can Of Worms....



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

What's this one......

Just want to clarify that i did not take this pic,nor is it my snake nor do i have a clue who bred it..

Let the games begin........


----------



## NoOne (Aug 18, 2004)

Bredli x darwin?


grrrrrrr!


----------



## NoOne (Aug 18, 2004)

.....


----------



## Springherp (Aug 18, 2004)

cape york carpet?


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Close but no cigar.........


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

order squamata, its an elongated legless animal, commonly known as a snake! :roll:


----------



## NoOne (Aug 18, 2004)

It's a cross?


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 18, 2004)

reptile?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks to me like a bredli x cape york/"jungle"
What is it?


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

> It's a cross?



Yep.....


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

bredle x something...coastal?


----------



## saikrett (Aug 18, 2004)

darwin X coastal


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Link to where i pinched the pic.....

http://www.moreliapythons.com/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3609


----------



## Splitmore (Aug 18, 2004)

There was someone peddling bredli x some other carpet last season. After advertising them as crosses and copping heaps of flak about it they miraculously changed to common coastals, in order to palm them off to unsuspecting individuals.
The hybrid debate will go on forever, probably not worth inflaming the arguement on here, there is a hybrid forum on kingsnake.com head over there if you are looking to vent your opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Bredli x coastal


----------



## peterescue (Aug 25, 2004)

Coastal bluetongue cross.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 25, 2004)

A plastic rock


----------



## sobrien (Aug 25, 2004)

what was it?


----------



## Dicco (Aug 25, 2004)

Bredli x murray?


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 25, 2004)

I would say looking at that head it has Murray Darling in it for sure.


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 25, 2004)

Sorry guys..the link i posted on the previous page worked when i posted it but doesn't come up now..it's a bredli cross coastal bred here in Oz..


----------



## peterescue (Aug 26, 2004)

That would be from Jasbec. The most hated man in the world in some circles. See old post on australianherps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

I was right, wheres my pony???


----------



## Nome (Aug 26, 2004)

peterescue said:


> That would be from Jasbec. The most hated man in the world in some circles. See old post on australianherps.



did he cross the bredli with the coastal? Why would you do that? does he do this often?


----------



## sxereturn (Aug 26, 2004)

Should be euthanised.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 26, 2004)

> Should be euthanised.



I wouldn't pay $2 for it, but it will still make a good pet for someone, and as long as it isn't bred, or at least not passed off as anything that it isn't, it's not too big a drama.


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 26, 2004)

right or wrong I don't hink we want to open that topic up again just yet lol but I think that regardless of what it is it is still worth something. It isn't to bad a looking snake and in other species Hybrids are often worth more so each to their own, so long as no animals are being harmed.


----------



## Dicco (Aug 26, 2004)

sxereturn said:


> Should be euthanised.



Not quite sure about the snake but the same could be said about Jasbec.


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey that Jasbec guy got in touch with us re joining a co op to sell rodents in Melbourne. We said no as we would rather do our own thing. Don't know anything bout him tho? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 26, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> I was right, wheres my pony???



Still after that damn pony Sherms! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Aug 27, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > Should be euthanised.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay $2 for it, but it will still make a good pet for someone, and as long as it isn't bred, or at least not passed off as anything that it isn't, it's not too big a drama.



I agree. Although hybrids are something to avoid creating, as this one already exists, it would make a good pet or could be used for educational purposes. It could also be used for DNA studies to determine relationships between these species. Hybrids are usually sterile, but not always - does anyone know of the breeding status of this individual?



Hix


----------

